# towmotor junkyards?



## ohiolawnguy (Dec 20, 2001)

we have a 1978 hyster towmotor, with a continental y 112 engine.. yeah its old, but it works. anyone know if there is a towotor junkyard in ohio? some parts are very difficult to find.


----------



## tovoninc (Nov 1, 2001)

Ohiolawnguy,
I owned a machine shop until two years ago and worked with used equipment dealers often. Old forktrucks are a dime a dozen with these guys. I worked with a guy in Columbus that dealt specifically with gas & electric units. Let me know if you want to try that approach & I'll email you the info. If there is such a thing a a forklift graveyard this would be the place to start.

Tony


----------



## DeCoitoEquipmnt (May 11, 2006)

*Towmotor*

I have a 1971 TOWMOTOR forklift that I need a motor for. I am not sure what motor is in it as it was in a basket when I got it. I have some casting numbers. You mentioned a junkyard for forklifts ... I would like more information on that if you have it.

Thank you in advance

Dawn


----------



## Bigblue250 (Oct 23, 2003)

Well I am late to this party, but a Continental f-163 out of a Lincoln welding machine should bolt right in. When you need engine parts search for Lincoln SA-200, plenty of parts for that.


----------

